# Spring 2013 Wisconsin AM Field Trial



## Blueline (Apr 12, 2011)

My wife and I made it to Horicon today to watch most of the first three series of the Derby and a little bit of the Open. We were unable to stay until the end. Does anyone have the final results from the Derby?


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I know Reesman won, Kobach second, Curtis with Wynn third.
Spoke with Kobach, that's all I heard from him.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Jerry S. said:


> I know Reesman won, Kobach second, Curtis with Wynn third.
> Spoke with Kobach, that's all I heard from him.


Number 9 Gary Nissalke GF 4th place
Me with Minnie number 9 RJ. 

Don't know the rest of JAMS


----------



## oldftdog (Jan 3, 2012)

3 Faust 
5 Ward
6 Bally
11 Bally
13 Byers
14 Krause
16 Bally 

All received jams as well


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Callbacks to waterblind in the Open:
2,6,7,8,13,14,15,18,20,21,25,28,29,32,38,40,42,45,46,50,51. 21 dogs


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Callback to watermarks. 17 dogs. 6.7.8.13,15,18,20,21,25,28,29,32,38,40,42,45,50.


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

29 back to lb in am. 1,2,4,7,10,11,13-21,23-28,32,33,38-42


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations to Chris Byers for winning the Open with Libby!


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Open Placements:

1st. Libby Chris Byers
2nd. Muggzy Dick Dallesasse
3rd. Roxie O/Bill Benson H/Ray Voigt
4th. Stan O/Dick Weiss H/Wayne Curtis
RJ. Coal O/Dubose H/Ray Voigt
Jams: 13,15,20,21,28,29,38,42,45,50

Amateur to Water Blind:1,2,7,10,11,13,16,18,19,20,23,24,25,28,38,39,40,41,42,46
IMO: Excellent Amateur tests to this point. Tough!

Derby partial results:

1st. Trick Dick Reesman
2nd. Pace Tom Kobach
3rd. Wynn Chris Byers or Wayne Curtis
4th. Molly Gary Nissalke
RJ. Minnie Earl Dillow
Jams. ?


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

9 back to water marks in am, no numbers sorry


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any AM news?

Thanks,

lesa c


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

1st- Rocky, Fekula
2nd- Chisum, Fraser
3rd- Annie, Castineyra
4th- Curry, Powers
RJ- Rebel, Spangler
No jams


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats to Lydia on your Blue I hope that qualifies him!!! 
Congrats to all the other placements !!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FoxHollowKennels said:


> Congrats to Lydia on your Blue I hope that qualifies him!!!
> Congrats to all the other placements !!!



I believe that qualifies Rocky for the national amateur! He had a win last August as well! Big congrats Lydia!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Lydia, woo hooo!!!


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats to Sergio and Annie third in the Amateur and Dick and Mugsey second in the Open.


----------

